# hey



## rock_chick1991 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi i'm becca and i have just joined here. i have been studying goju ryu karate for 6 years now. i am at the level of brown belt two black tags and am taking my black belt in 2 weeks. I also am a helping instructor for my sensei which i help teach katas such as gegasi, seunchin, sempai, sanchin, seither and kurunfu. I have alos recnetly learned the new kata intriduced to our karate school of unchin.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT! There's a bunch of Goju folks floating arounf. Make yourself at home!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Becca, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2008)

Greetings Becca and welcome to MT..Enjoy the forums...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Becca and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## crushing (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Becaa and I wish you the best on your upcoming test.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats terrific. Greetings.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Becca and welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## masherdong (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello! Good to have you here!


----------



## crushing (Jan 9, 2008)

crushing said:


> Welcome Becaa and I wish you the best on your upcoming test.


 
Oops.  Becca, my apologies for the typo on your name.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 9, 2008)

Ave.
Cool handle, BTW.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Live True (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck on your test, and welcome!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard, *Rock_Chick* - nice to see that term emblazoned as a user-tag .

Best of luck in your upcoming grading - I'm sure if you have a search on such a topic you'll find a bundle of sage advice on how to approach it as one of MT's strong suits is the supporting and enlightening natures of many of it's members.


----------

